# "Chief" Adrian Roman's Distance Learning?



## Kwiter

Kwe sewakwekon, ohnisonhatie? Hello everyone how are you?

Any of you folks seen any of Adrian Roman's Videos? I see varying reports in Ebays feedback section but curious if anyone in the REAL world here has seen them. I just purchased his 6 Forms for Kenpo DVD as the school my daughters attend is using the forms of Ed Parkers  American Kenpo tho the instructors tell me they mix other training in  such as TKD.

I've had email discourse with Adrian Roman and found him quick to answer and personable.
My daughters and I are Kahnawake Mohawk so it'd be nice to support a fellow Original Turtle Islander ;-)

Nia:wen kowa Many Thanks


----------



## MJS

Here is a link you can check out.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21835&highlight=adrian+roman

Mike


----------



## Rick Wade

Here is my honest feeling about the Man.  

He is very personnable and likeable and is a pleasure to talk to.

However that being said his Kenpo isn't all of that.  I understand that you want to support a fellow member of the tribe however I think the best forms videos with the best explination are Huk Planas Videos on Forms.

V/R

Rick


----------



## green meanie

I don't know the guy. But I have to admit any time I hear 'distance learning' it makes my spider sense tingle. :uhoh:


----------



## AvPKenpo

I watched a video of the Cheifs demonstrations online and found it amusing.  He could not do the techniques properly, and gave the excuse that he was too tall to do the particular technique properly on his partner.  There are much better videos out there.  I am working on some form videos featuring SGM Ed Parker teaching forms 1-6 that my instructor video taped and assisted with.
It will be a while before we will have them available.

From a Warrior to Scholars

Michael


----------



## Kwiter

Nia:wen kowa sewakwekon, Thank you very much everyone. I guess I'll checkout the video and if it's not so wonderful I'll put back on Ebay tho I'm not trained , my Daughters are the ones training and only things I learned is from observing their Sensei's to TRY and help them practice at home which is also why I bought this video. Their School, Amerikick, sells videos too so will try them next before I buy another via mail/net

Actually Adrian Roman tells me he is Chocktaw , My People are from here in the Northeast, Kahnawake is 15 or so klicks south from Montreal on the St. Lawrence River/Seaway....near the Mercier Bridge.

A buddy of mine gave me 2 videos of Kyokushkin Karate, I likely spelled it wrong. Volume 2 and 3 of the Encyclopedia. I'm glad my girls are learning American Kenpo, alot easier to keep track of English Terms than Japanese ones, watched some of Volume 2 today and kept hearing "Don't open up your wakki" but I've no clue what a wakki is ;-) Tried to learn Japanese once as I was a big fan of Anime but that didn't work out. 

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## Rick Wade

Where do you guys live?  I know of an Amerikick in Washington State.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Flying Crane

Kwiter said:
			
		

> TRY and help them practice at home which is also why I bought this video.


 
Really, the best way for them to practice at home (and they really should do this as much as possible or their development will be much slower and ultimately limited) is to practice what they have learned in class.  Following someone else on video is going to take them in a different direction and just confuse them.

They should focus on what their sensei has taught them and keep practicing that at home.  If they make mistakes at home, that is OK because they can get corrections the next time they are in class. Whenever they learn something new, that should be added to what they practice at home.

Everything they learn should be continuously practiced.  Just because they learn something new, doesn't mean they should no longer practice the older stuff.


----------



## KenpoDave

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Really, the best way for them to practice at home (and they really should do this as much as possible or their development will be much slower and ultimately limited) is to practice what they have learned in class. Following someone else on video is going to take them in a different direction and just confuse them.
> 
> They should focus on what their sensei has taught them and keep practicing that at home. If they make mistakes at home, that is OK because they can get corrections the next time they are in class. Whenever they learn something new, that should be added to what they practice at home.
> 
> Everything they learn should be continuously practiced. Just because they learn something new, doesn't mean they should no longer practice the older stuff.


 
What he said!  It was worth repeating.  No matter how good the tapes you get for your daughters are, they will be different from what is being done in class.


----------



## Kwiter

Kwe Hello Rick, Brooklyn NY is where we hail from.

I'm NOT a Martial Artist but from what little I know I got the impression that Kata/forms where "set in stone" hence my assumption that someone teaching Ed Parker's American Kenpo Kata/Forms in Texas would show the same movements as someone in Oregon teaching Ed Parkers American Kenpo Kata/Forms.

I is now officially cornfused ;-)


----------



## green meanie

Kwiter said:
			
		

> I'm NOT a Martial Artist but from what little I know I got the impression that Kata/forms where "set in stone" hence my assumption that someone teaching Ed Parker's American Kenpo Kata/Forms in Texas would show the same movements as someone in Oregon teaching Ed Parkers American Kenpo Kata/Forms.
> 
> I is now officially cornfused ;-)


 
Trying to learn by videotape isn't a bad thing. It might get you close -or maybe even get you right on the money, but its never going to be same as having an instructor right there working with you, correcting mistakes and answering questions.


----------



## Drac

green meanie said:
			
		

> I don't know the guy. But I have to admit any time I hear 'distance learning' it makes my spider sense tingle. :uhoh:


 
I'm with you green meanie...


----------



## Flying Crane

Kwiter said:
			
		

> Kwe Hello Rick, Brooklyn NY is where we hail from.
> 
> I'm NOT a Martial Artist but from what little I know I got the impression that Kata/forms where "set in stone" hence my assumption that someone teaching Ed Parker's American Kenpo Kata/Forms in Texas would show the same movements as someone in Oregon teaching Ed Parkers American Kenpo Kata/Forms.
> 
> I is now officially cornfused ;-)


 
Yes and no, and only if they are with the same system.

Even people from the same system will show differences.  People are different, what they learned and how they understand it, even if they learned from the same teacher, can easily be different, esp. if they trained at different periods in time with that instructor.  

in theory, they should all be the same if from the same system.  But the reality is that it is just not something you can count on.

In addition, some people have gone in their own direction and made deliberate changes to what they do.  This is done for various reasons, including marketing, or making what they feel are improvements, or just personal preferences.


----------



## Rick Wade

Kwiter said:
			
		

> Kwe Hello Rick, Brooklyn NY is where we hail from.
> 
> I'm NOT a Martial Artist but from what little I know I got the impression that Kata/forms where "set in stone" hence my assumption that someone teaching Ed Parker's American Kenpo Kata/Forms in Texas would show the same movements as someone in Oregon teaching Ed Parkers American Kenpo Kata/Forms.
> 
> I is now officially cornfused ;-)


 
First of all you are 95% coorect IF it is truely EPAK then you can pick up the forms and sets on Tape/DVD.  You guys fall under Joe Palazo and the WKKA.  I checked the WKKA website but they do not have and DVDs to offer.  With all of that being said If you would like a DVD for reference material I would strongly recommend Huk Planas DVDs.

V/R  

Rick English


----------

